# 67 fuse block labels



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Can anyone help me identify the labels on my fuse block? They are all worn off. 67 Lemans and 67 GTO should be relatively similar but I can seem to find a diagram on the internet anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

the fuse blocks are the same between the gto,lemans,tempest.i have one at my garage,if no one has any help i can take a pic of the fuse blockwhen i go down on friday


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

That would be awesome! Thanks


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

hey i took some pics of the fuse box but there all blurry i copied down the way it was on the fuse box in case.so i can email them to you pm me ur email


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

here is a hand written label off the fuse box.if you what me to send you the pics of the actual fuse box ill send them but i copied it directly off the box.hope it helps


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you very much. This will be a big help!!


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

hey no promblem.if you need any other help im here if i can help you out


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

This work?


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

That helps a lot, I'll keep it handy in case I see the question from someone else come up.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Old Goat 67 said:


> This work?


NICE ! I printed it out and put it in the GTO file....:cheers


----------



## VA67GTO (Apr 26, 2014)

Old Goat 67 said:


> This work?


Sorry to resurrect an old thread but can anyone tell me what is the right side of that diagram and where it might be located? In my 1967 GTO I have the similar fuse box which is the left side of that diagram, I've just never seen the right side.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

VA67GTO said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread but can anyone tell me what is the right side of that diagram and where it might be located? 1967 GTO.


Those are the female plugs the wiring harnesses plug into and are located on the driver's side firewall in the engine compartment.


----------



## AbodyNtn (May 19, 2011)

Old Goat 67 said:


> This work?


Thanks for the schematic.....here comes the dummy question for the day.....obviously, there are slots down the left side of fuse box for 7 fuses.....is there some sort of fuse that should be placed in those receptacles (4) down the right side of the fuse box?.....thanks!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Those are spare power terminals. They are fused from the left side


----------



## JesseLyon (Sep 13, 2020)

Can anyone tell me which fuse in the box is used for the horn? Dosent seem to be labelled.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

There is no fuse. By pushing the horn bar or button you are completing a ground circuit for the horn relay which requires no fuse. The horn relay gets its 12 volt power direct from the battery/alternator. Depending on the year there may be a fusible link in series with the horn relay power supply


----------



## JesseLyon (Sep 13, 2020)

O52 said:


> There is no fuse. By pushing the horn bar or button you are completing a ground circuit for the horn relay which requires no fuse. The horn relay gets its 12 volt power direct from the battery/alternator. Depending on the year there may be a fusible link in series with the horn relay power supply


Thanks for the quick reply Ed! Thats kinda what I thought, but I saw a post from someone else here saying they replaced the horn fuse, so wasent sure. Pretty sure I have a relay issue, so looking into that next. Thanks again!


----------

